# Mini Online Spiele als Zeitvertreib



## ExortInvoker (4. Februar 2015)

Grüß euch,

Wie der Titel schon sagt, geht es um Mini Spiele die man leicht im Browser spielen kann. Ich arbeite sehr viel am Computer und mache natürlich auch regelmäßig Pausen. Jede Stunde eine Pause von 5 bis 10 Minuten.
Früher bin ich aufgestanden, bin im Haus herumgelaufen und solche Sachen, aber in letzter Zeit spiele ich einfach ein paar Mini Spiele um mich zu sammeln und ein wenig zu entspannen.

Es gibt sehr viele interessante Mini Spiele die man spielen kann. Ich liebe 8 Ball Pool und Commando 3, die findet man auf miniclip.

Spielt ihr Mini Spiele, falls ja, dann welche und wo?

Es wehre schön mal ein paar andere auszuprobieren, also falls ihr ein Lieblingsspiel habt, dann immer her damit


----------



## alphadragon (7. Februar 2015)

Hahaha ja dann heißt es wohl, morgend halb 10 ib Deutschland..Mini Games  Ne aber ich spiele die auch gerne und muss sagen dass es auch ein sehr guter Zeitvertreib ist, man kann schnell mal eine Runde starten und auch Spaß haben.
Ich spiele die auch und kenne mich daher auch in dieser Branche aus  Habe einige Seiten hinter mit aber seht coole mini Games habe ich auf **** gefunden ^^

Mir hat sehr gefallen dass es eine große Auswahl an Games gab die auch schon fast vergessen sind..deshalb spiele ich die auch sehr gerne. Welche Art von Games interessieren dich denn besonders ? Weil dann kannst du deine Suche auch einschränken und musst nicht so lange suchen.

Ich habe mich wie gesagt auf diese Website konzentriert und bin auch sehr zufrieden.


----------



## ZAM (7. Februar 2015)

Netter Trick. Eure Marketing-Abteilung oder Auftraggeber sind vermutlich stolz auf Euch. Aber versucht es beim nächsten mal doch lieber über den offiziellen Weg. Kontaktdaten zu unserer Anzeigenabteilung findet Ihr im Impressum.

http://www.buffed.de/Impressum/


----------

